# Worms in Poo



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I need some help here, I have a male Tinc that is, what I would consider, skinny. He is active, alert, and I see him eating so other than weight, he seems healthy. I do monitor him pretty closely as he is one of the newer frogs in my collection. Today I went poking around in his tank and noticed a fresh poo on one of the leaves. I pulled the leaf out and found a lot of these guys crawling around in the poop. This is a new tank setup, I heat sterilize everything that I put in a new tank (I know, I know it doesn't kill everything) with the exception of plants. I wondered if anyone could give me a positive ID from the pic and tell me if they were likely imported to the new tank via plants, leaves, ect. and are merely attracted to the excrement for all of it's pooie goodness, or if I need to brake this tank down and rebuild it and treat the frog again for internals? 

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Fungus gnat larva, 

see Google Image Result for http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/faculty/parrella/graphics/fungus%20gnat%20juv.jpg
just scroll down to the fungus gnat. 

Ed


----------

